# How hard are jellyfish to care for?



## Pogthefish

I wanted to see if I could take care of a jellyfish. My friend has a house in ocean city and I was thinking of getting one from her bay, we catch them all the time. Are they hard to take care of? What do they eat? I would keep the water temperature like the water in her bay. If I have to I will just scoop up that water when I need changes. I know they need a circular tank, I would get one with plenty of space and pick a small jellyfish. Would it work?


----------



## Reefing Madness

It sthe type of tank thats needed, thats the different part about Jellyfish.
A new jellyfish company enters the aquarium market: Moon Jellyfish — Advanced Aquarist | Aquarist Magazine and Blog


----------



## Pogthefish

I thought they needed round tanks :/ 

I still need to know what they eat and bioload and stuff.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Utilizing a square-flow design, first introduced in the mid 1990's by the Monterey Bay Aquarium & the Bellagio Hotel in Las Vegas, the EON jellyfish system produces a similar environment encountered by the jellyfish in nature. With the square-flow design the jellies are allowed to bell naturally which encourages proper feeding habits. Proper feeding, of course, along with the up and down flow pattern creates an ideal habitat for sustaining happy and healthy jellies.
Depending on the size of the tank, you will be utilizing a Skimmer rated at twice your total water volume for your boi-load. Or is it you just want to know how many you can keep in a tank? 
Moon Jellyfish - Jellyfish Food | Moon Jellyfish


----------

